# Swedish "Kålpudding"



## gimtro (Aug 29, 2011)

Here is my recipe for a Swedish dish called "kålpudding", I thing it can roughly be translated to "cabbage pudding".

What you need (4 servings)
1 head of cabbage
2-3 cups water
400 g ground beef
1 pinch white pepper
1 teaspoon salt

1.Preheat the oven to 175 degrees C.
2.Mix ground beef with water, salt and pepper into a loose batter.
Remove the outer leaves of cabbage and discard them. Cut remaining cabbage into cubes. Brown the cabbage for a while but not so that it is burned.
3.Add half the cooked cabbage in an oven-proof form. Spread over with the loose batter and cover with the rest of the cabbage.
4.Bake for about 45 minutes.

Served with boiled potatoes.

Tip. If you want to you can drizzle a little syrup over before you put it in the oven to give it a sweeter taste.


----------

